# Odd Realtor in AZ



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Finally found a little place that might meet my needs for a "get out of the city" spot. It is about 2 hours from my current home and probably an hour for the realtor- from her home. It is a small house, good well, on ten acres. There is no power to lot but there is a septic system already. Would have to go solar like I did before. The realtor who is supposed to meet me there on Sunday just sent me a note saying "You know this has to be a cash deal as NO ONE will loan on a property without electricity. I will just need a fax or letter from your bank with proof of funds." What the heck? I wrote back that I understand if she does not want to show the house and that I hope she knows that VA,USDA and hard money lenders will lend on an off grid home and will even include the cost of the solar set up to be. I was pretty insulted...yes I know gas is expensive- even more for my trip. Maybe she has shown the place a zillion times and then folks could not get financing I dont know. I figure if this is the place I am supposed to be it will all fall into place. I am closing today on a refi of my current house with the VA, so cannot go see this one till Sunday...maybe that is the problem?


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

I bought my very remote land about 16 years ago, no elec. no phone, no septic and the bank carried it. I have since paid it off, but none the less, we had no problems at all. Just need to be able to put about 20% down minimum. Go for it.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Odd Realtor, so that's where she went.:smack


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

LOL, thanks for the chuckle! My most recent experience was a land contract turned into conventional mortgage turned into a VA loan on a property that was raw/then had house/then got solar/then got plumbing and well!


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Its to bad she waited this long to tell you she wanted that letter. I know most realtors out here in AZ wont even talk to you on the phone unless you have a pre approval letter from a mortage company in hand, or a letter from your bank saying you have the funds. They dont want to waste their time on people who are "lookie loos" can you get a letter of pre approval on a USDA or VA loan? I dont know much about them.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Yes I can get a pre approval from the lender -but not on a friday afternoon!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

The more I think about this the more I get irritated! LOL. I guess just because I can. It is irritating that such a large percentage of houses in my area are in default or under water with owners walking away the real estate pros are getting snobby...they are the ones that sold the overpriced houses and enjoyed the commissions even if the loan folded a few years later. Instead of really wanting to sell houses and work to know the financing market ins and outs they expect the buyer to just keep smiling and jumping through hoops. Think I am tired of jumping...I have gotten three mortgages in the past 13 months all without a letter from a bank.


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

It's just a sign of the times, and she probably has heard all the horror stories from other Realtors about financing a property without power. Unfortunately a lot of real estate people don't know how to do anything unless it's conventional, standard VA, or FHA. All you want to do is see the land and find out more about it. If she doesn't want to take the time to do that much, and possibly sell it, go find a Realtor that will. In this market they don't do exclusive listings so you can have anyone you want write it up and she just cut her commission in half.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

As an Agent, I don't show homes unless the Buyer has been pre-approved for a home.

Why? First, it is for the benefit of the Buyer. If I show a home and the Buyer wants to make an offer? Now, the Buyer must get pre-approved for proof of ability to buy, which is included with the offer. What happens if the Buyer gets a denial? The Buyer and I both have time invested and for what? Simply a waste of time. Now consider a Seller who spends hours cleaning her home prior to every showing (I have a current one like this). Is it fair to bring Buyers who may not even qualify for a loan to see her home? I wouldn't do that to her!

Now, consider an Agent driving an hour each way just to show a property. For a qualified Buyer, I would make the trip.

The Agent in the OP should have confirmed this before scheduling to show. I confirm financing options on all properties I show.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If a real estate agent is any good at all, they will not show properties to anyone but a qualified buyer. That's one of the main reasons that people list with agents: to get the people screened before they wander around the property checking things out.

If you are getting the money to pay cash through a refinance of your current home, that should be sufficient for the agent, and you should be able to show some sort of paperwork from your bank that shows the refinance is happening. There is no way you are involved in a refinance and don't have any paperwork about it.

The owner of that property does not want strangers tromping around who have no way to pay for the property. I have no idea why you would consider that to be an insult to you personally.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

That makes sense. I guess I just never had that happen before. I always needed proof of funds when making an offer but never before and it hit me sideways. My bad it seems!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

sisterpine said:


> That makes sense. I guess I just never had that happen before. I always needed proof of funds when making an offer but never before and it hit me sideways. My bad it seems!


I understand where you are coming from, but you are in the low rare % of folks who are qualified to buy and know it (yet not having the Pre-Approval ready). The Agent in the OP made a mistake by not disclosing it in a nicer manner up front with more notice. I wouldn't send a note just before a showing, very unprofessional!


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Casa Grande?


----------

